

Show HN (redesign) - Startup Threads Monthly: Startup Tshirt Subscription - frankdenbow
https://www.startupthreadsmonthly.com

======
agf
A couple of notes on the home page:

Many of the images look terrible. The worst are the ones in the (1) (2) (3)
section when you mouse over them -- look at the text most of all -- but the
Dwolla t-shirt, your logo, and the other logos at the bottom are also not very
nice looking.

The background coming through when you mouse over (1) is not the same size as
when you mouse over (2) or (3).

Looking at FAQ quickly, I see "You can see some of the past shirts [here] and
subscribe to the service [here]". Why not "See some of the [past shirts] and
[subscribe to Startup Threads]"?

On the signup page, the shipping section looks odd. The line breaks, plus the
use of the colon as a separator for two different things makes it hard to
parse.

Overall it looks like it could use some polish.

------
mnicole
I'm trying to figure out how you managed to get matte outlines on your
transparent PNGs. This is making the logos hard to read and the t-shirt
illustration edges look cheap. If you're not sure how to remedy this, I'd
suggest using a solid background, particularly when you know you'll be using
logos.

I'm also more interested in seeing bigger photos of the actual shirts+swag
produced rather than thumbnails and illustrations. They look well-made and do
more to sell me than the rest of your site.

------
stephengillie
Cool! This reminds me of Shirt.Woot so much. I like the subscription idea
mostly because I like to get things without realizing I'm getting them.

~~~
frankdenbow
Same here! Glad you like it. Would love any feedback you have on what could
make it better.

------
frankdenbow
ack, having some payment issues. if you try and it doesnt work, send me an
email at frank@startupthreads.com and we'll get it fixed.

------
lrm
Add a favicon, eh?

~~~
frankdenbow
yes, on it!

